# Consensus on best settings for editing in Elements?



## donoreo (May 29, 2012)

I have seen a couple of recommendations.  I am using LR 4.1 RC2 and I have Elements 9 on Mac.  I have rarely used Elements since switching to LR over a year ago.  However there is one thing LR does not have (and I was REALLY, REALLY hoping LR 4 was going to have) and that is the content aware healing brush.  That is the only thing I ever need to go to Elements for.  

This is sort of a workflow question as well.  At what point should  I go to Elements and back?  I have been doing all the basic development and then.  Better suggestion?


----------



## clee01l (May 29, 2012)

I would post process everything that can be done in LR.  Then, once LR's capabilities have been exhausted, call the Edit-In function in LR to finish the derivative in PSE.


----------



## b_gossweiler (May 29, 2012)

clee01l said:


> I would post process everything that can be done in LR.  Then, once LR's capabilities have been exhausted, call the Edit-In function in LR to finish the derivative in PSE.



Same here.

Beat


----------



## Hal P Anderson (May 29, 2012)

Me, too.

Hal


----------



## donoreo (May 29, 2012)

For the most part, that is what I end up doing as I often do not need to do anything other than the basic.  I do find it annoying really that I have to go to Elements for that one thing.


----------

